# Late Pics Perdido Beach



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wed. was not a stellar night with the wind, but managed a limit. Gigged from midnight till 3 am. Alot of juvenile fish and tracks and Perdido is pretty far North. Tells me they have made it this far and things should only get better. Hit A goat about 4 times bigger than the one in the pic that bent every prong on my stainless gighead doing about 10 360's.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice. That was a good time...ESP the goat.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*Bamafan*

I was at the Dolphin Harbor condos since wed. , third one past ono island bridge on the left I went many places on foot with my two boys by the pass, the back side of the bay didnt see not one I wish I could of got a few hints to where to go o well im just glad to see they are around ,,, this trip came up so fast I didnt have time, Dauphin Island is where I do my best on foot lol .


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Evening Giggamon*

I flounder orange beach quite often and Terry Cove is one of my favorites when it gets right. Havn't seen much so far this year, but still early. Try the flats to the North of the boggy point boat ramp. It's pretty shallow and has been pretty productive. PM me for more specifics.
Bamafan611


----------



## spearo (Sep 29, 2010)

Is this in the gulf?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

In the Bay.


----------

